# Linea directa or Ibex



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi we are moving to Spain in 3 weeks time ( 2 July) i am going to view and hopefully pay for a car on the 3 rd of July, i need to insure the vehicle prior to arriving so that i can drive it legally etc, so I'm after opinions on how the 2 companies mentioned are at dealing with these issues?., and will they send or email documents to the UK? Also i have full no claims i.e. 20 years plus is this taken into account in Spain?, thanks all.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Any takers?


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

We used Linea Directa for 8 years and no problems with them. Took our no claim bonus into account.
Pity direct line didn't do the same for us on return to the Uk


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You didn't mention whether the car was on UK plates or Spanish ones. Also, do you have a Spanish address?

Remember that it is hard to 'own' a Spanish vehicle unless you have it registered at a Spanish address - this may have an effect on insurance .

We found Ibex extremely helpful (via horizons broker in Jalon). All necessary documents were sent via email and then originals sent to our address in Spain.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi the vehicle is on Spanish plates and we have a Spanish Address, thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Flavos said:


> Hi the vehicle is on Spanish plates and we have a Spanish Address, thanks for the replies so far.


We have used Linea Directa for six years, but basic cover only until three years ago they gave us fully comprehensive cover as a 'loyalty reward'. This is valid if we get the number of the vehicle that has damaged ours.

A month ago I backed into someone, no damage to my vehicle, it has a towbar! - and not much damage to the other vehicle. It was my first claim in forty years...I filled it the accident form of the other driver's insurance on the spot and forgot about it. Two or three weeks later I had a call from a very nice woman at LD, she asked if the details I'd signed for were correct, told me not to worry, I wouldn't have to pay much more....
A friend caused 1000 euros plus damage in an accident, her fault, her LD premium increased by 30 euros..


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We used Direct line, but changed to MAPFRE, a lot cheaper and the office is within walking distance. Also use them for the house insurance, very good when we had a claim and they cover us for volcanoes and earth quakes.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The reports I have heard of Linea Directa have not been encouraging. They will be very happy to take you on and take your money, but if you want to make a claim, they are less than helpful.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks folks


----------



## Lanula (Jan 3, 2011)

*Insurance Policy*

One thing to mention about LD is that you can call them before renewal and ask them to improve their previous quote. I have been doing this for the last 3 years for two cars and my house insurance policy. If you don't contact them they may not offer a discount, at least they did not to me.

Good luck.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Linea Directa were absolutely excellent dealing with matters when a beer lorry back into our parked car and also when a friend of ours was involved in an accident with a cyclist. I cannot recommend them highly enough.


----------

